

Maple's powerful vimrc - Maple
https://github.com/humiaozuzu/dot-vimrc

======
johncoltrane
1\. Put your vim config on GitHub

2\. Write a clean README.md with "cool" IDE-like screenshots

3\. ?

4\. Profit?

And the usual suspects:

* set nocompatible is not needed at all

* matchit is already included in Vim

